# (Sněmovna) zelňačka



## Enquiring Mind

Dobrý den! V komentáři k výsledkům nedávných voleb na Slovensku píše politický komentátor 'Aston', že Slováci "mají ze sněmovny zelňačku a není jisté, zdali se podaří sestavit vládu."

_"Je v našem zájmu a je i jistě převládajícím přáním, aby se Slovensku dařilo dobře a po stránce ekonomické to na to vypadá, dokonce dlouhodobě. V mnoha statistikách nás už i předhonilo, na rozdíl od nás má i euro, pokud tedy je to výhoda a je čím se chlubit. Nicméně Slováci si euro převážně chválí. Teď *mají ze sněmovny zelňačku* a není jisté, zdali se podaří sestavit vládu. __Tuto situaci přetřásali odborníci celou neděli a kdo se o politiku aspoň minimálně zajímá, nemohl tomu uniknout. Všeobecně se má zato _[sic]_, že Fico přecenil, jakou __váhu má v očích voličů imigrační krize, a podcenil sociální otázky v době, kdy Slovenskem vibrují protesty učitelů a nemocničního personálu. Na scénu vcházejí odpudivé figury...."_ (source: neviditelnypes.lidovky.cz)

Zajímalo by mě co - jestli vůbec něco přesného - si český rodilý mluvčí představuje v tomto kontextu pod pojmem "zelňačka".  V angličtině totiž víme o cabbage soup akorát jedno a to, že smrdí.  Ještě podotknu, že si tady v Česku na zelňačce často pochutnávám, a vím, že Češi i v neodborném kontextu rozlišují "zelí" a "kapustu", přičemž my používáme neodborně jenom "cabbage", ale to snad není k věci.

Jak tedy rozumět té "sněmovně zelňačce"?  Tuším, že i přes "_odpudivé figury", _[které] "_vcházejí na scénu_", nechtěl komentátor naznačit, že sněmovna bude "smrdět", ale spíš, že bude sestavena z různých politických barev, že je z toho jakýsi mišmaš, v rámci kterého se bude těžko domlouvat?

Děkuji předem za vaše úvahy.


----------



## bibax

Mišmaš, mišunk, všehochuť. Asi jako dort, který upekl pejsek s kočičkou.

Podobně: potpourri, tuttifrutti, pêle-mêle, cocktail (kohoutí ocas?), ...

Právě jsem četl o summitu EU-Turecko, že to byl ein Kessel buntes (jestli víte, co to bylo). To by se také hodilo, ale spíš pro německý parlament po příštích volbách.

Většinou ale říkáme bramboračka, do té dáváme různé druhy zeleniny. Zelňačka tak pestrá není.

_"Každý z nás určitě někdy řekl: „Ten z toho ale udělal bramboračku!“, či byl naopak vyzván: „Prosím tě, hlavně z toho nedělej bramboračku.“ Nedávno jsem toto časté úsloví použila také, a vzápětí jsem nad ním začala dumat. Zaujalo mě.
Jednak tím, že se do něho dostala právě bramboračka. Pravda, tato polévka oplývá mnoha barvami, chutěmi i vůněmi, ale znám krmě, které sestávají z mnohem podivuhodnějších ingrediencí. Proč tedy bramboračka?"_

Nám zelňačka nesmrdí. U nás zase víme o anglickém vánočním puddingu jen to, že je to nepoživatelný humus z loje.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Díky, bibaxi, za vysvětlení. Nabídli jsme tradiční vánoční puding (tady, pokud někdo nemá ánung, o co jde) několika zdejším. Můžu konstatovat, že i přes tu "_původní chuť pro nás nezvyklou, ne však odpornou_", hosté se zřejmě přemohli a nevyblinkali nám ho přímo před očima. De gustibus non est disputandum, jak řekl klasik.


----------



## hypoch

Dobrý den,
souhlasil bych s bibaxem a interpretací, že _zelňačkou_ se asi myslí mišmaš, i když _bramboračka_ mně přijde mnohem používanější a jasnější. Možná autorovi nepřipadla _bramboračka_ tak slovenská jako _zelňačka_. Já bych v tom případě na jeho místě použil asi originální slovenský výraz _kapustnica_ (slovensky je _kapusta_ české _zelí_ i _kapusta_, podobně jako v angličtině).

PS: Mně ani nenapadlo, že by _zelňačka_ měla smrdět. Ať už je odér příjemný nebo ne, nezdá se mi nějak výrazný, takových jídel je spousta. Kdybych chtěl vyvolat asociaci silného zápachu / vůně, sáhl bych asi po _tvarůžcích_.


----------



## Bohemos

Zdravím,

no, zelňačka (polévka) je spíše metaforou pro 'kyselost' (surovinou je zde zpravidla 'kyselé zelí'), si myslím, jinými slovy řečeno - "něco má/po sobě zanechává kyselou pachuť..." )!

S pozdravem,
Bohemos


----------



## Hrdlodus

Nikdy jsem neslyšel takovou metaforu. Ani bych nededukoval ze zelňačky kyselost.
Zde to bude ve významu mišmaše.
Kdybych se mě do toho ponořit, tak na zelňačku vezmu hlávku a strouhám. Ve výsledku mám spoustu malých kousků, které jsou vzájemně propletené. Zalité vodou je to od pohledu břečka, ze které se těžko sestaví vláda.


----------



## Bohemos

Zdravím, 

rozdíl mezi bramboračkou a zelňačkou je však více než zřejmý (viz recept, vzhled). Zelňačka ale rozhodně není to samé jako bramboračka. Bramboračka je mišmaš, naprosto zde souhlasím, ale se zelňačkou to nemá vskutku příliš společného. Z čeho že se zelňačka skládá... ?!

Osobně to vnímám jako vyjádření pocitu kyselosti, trpkosti, něco po sobě zanechává/po něčem zůstává (v ústech, puse) pachuť kyselosti... Břečka, zakalenost vizuálně možná, kyselost charakterově určitě, mišmaš spíše nikoliv . Mišmaš čeho v porovnání s bramboračkou? Bramboračka, to je ukázkový mišmaš, hraje barvami na všechny světové strany, lžíce v ní stojí... 

No, ale ty nastrouhané kousky jsou zpravidla u zelňačky vždycky stejné, vládu tedy pohodlně sestavíte... 

Bohemos


----------



## ilocas2

Na Slovensku žádná sněmovna (snemovňa) není. Slovenský parlament je Národná rada. Představte si, kdyby byla ve slovenských novinách věta o České poslanecké sněmovně "Teraz majú z národnej rady kapustnicu".


----------



## bibax

ilocas2 said:


> Na Slovensku žádná sněmovna (snemovňa) není. Slovenský parlament je Národná rada. Představte si, kdyby byla ve slovenských novinách věta o České poslanecké sněmovně "Teraz majú z národnej rady kapustnicu".


U nás není Česká poslanecká sněmovna, ale česká Poslanecká sněmovna.


----------



## ilocas2

Já chci říct, že jsem svůj příspěvek napsal v dobré víře a přátelském duchu a ne jako konfrontaci.

A opravovat malá a velká písmena nebo čárky je ubohost a každý si o tom může udělat obrázek sám.


----------

